# Petition seeks aid for 53 US herps



## findi (Jun 4, 2010)

Petition seeking protection for 53 US #reptiles & amphibians is filed The Amphibian and Reptile Extinction Crisis Rare but unprotected US amphibians threatened by red tape Rare But Unprotected - Red Tape Pushes 12 US Amphibians Towards Extinction | That Reptile Blog


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

You can see the entire petition here:

http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/...ervation/pdfs/Mega_herp_petition_7-9-2012.pdf

I'm actually surprised that there are, relatively, few amphibians on the list. I don't know if that's because they generally get good press on how threatened they are, or that they were just overlooked.


----------

